# Which primer



## hammerhead (Feb 18, 2014)

Have some walls that were painted with semi-gloss paint over plaster texture. Have sanded down the texture what would you use for primer before the drywallers knock it down. I was worried about the drywall not adhering to the semi-gloss very well


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Ive never heard of a problem in that area.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

hammerhead said:


> Have some walls that were painted with semi-gloss paint over plaster texture. Have sanded down the texture what would you use for primer before the drywallers knock it down. I was worried about the drywall not adhering to the semi-gloss very well


Are you talking about drywall or Mud compound? Because drywall is fastened with screws.. Just sayin

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## hammerhead (Feb 18, 2014)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Are you talking about drywall or Mud compound? Because drywall is fastened with screws.. Just sayin
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


my bad i ment the texture compound


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Totally confused with your terminology. Anybody else?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Totally confused with your terminology. Anybody else?



I believe he's saying that drywallers are coming in to retexture the walls and he's wondering if he should prime them and with what beforehand. Keep in mind, lots of textured walls down in the USA that we rarely see up here in the Great White North. Ceilings yes, but not walls.


I'd personally just hit it with some Bull123, but I don't know if I'd even bother with that. Mud pretty much sticks to anything.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Fuss budget here: I'd prime it, better safe than sorry! I'd use something like Aqualock or another top of the line superior adhesion primer.


----------



## EveryDay (Mar 23, 2019)

jennifertemple said:


> Fuss budget here: I'd prime it, better safe than sorry! I'd use something like Aqualock or another top of the line superior adhesion primer.


Hi everybody, new member here.
Being in painting business for dozen of years. Following and immensely enjoying Paint Talk for few years.
Decided to join and voice an opinion that Aqua Lock is not a superior adhesion primer, regardless of what the label promotion on it says. 
It's a mediocre primer. 
Doesn't adhere to dust control drywall mud at all. 
Beware of the false misleading advertising of the Aqua Lock to be some superior primer sealer.
Nothing special. 
Average at best. 
Use dedicated drywall primer sealers if you are professional painters.
Leave the multi purpose primers for the DIY crowd.


----------



## EveryDay (Mar 23, 2019)

hammerhead said:


> Have some walls that were painted with semi-gloss paint over plaster texture. Have sanded down the texture what would you use for primer before the drywallers knock it down.* I was worried about the drywall not adhering to the semi-gloss very well*


hammerhead, did you ever noticed how hard it is to remove pieces of dried up mud from the edges of the 5 gallon shiny plastic pail.
If we are talking about the green lid drywall mud, that stuff has tons of glue in it. (light drywall mud has less glue in it). 
The green lid mud will stick to the semi-gloss plastered texture if given proper drying time. 
But if you like 100% back up for your job then yes put a coat of transition primer on it with heavy nap roller.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

EveryDay said:


> Hi everybody, new member here.
> 
> Being in painting business for dozen of years. Following and immensely enjoying Paint Talk for few years.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum . First of all, Aqua lock isn't promoted as a superior adhesion primer.
But it would surely work great in the situation the OP is talking about. The walls have a semigloss gloss coating on them and will be re- textured (I think)
I certainly wouldn't just recommend a regular drywall primer in this situation as I think you are suggesting..?

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

I wouldn’t perform the preparation and priming for a textured finish to be applied by “others” on any of my projects. If bonding failure should occur, the onus would likely fall on the painter. It really is the responsibility of the drywall contractor to prepare and prime the substrate according to their product’s tds. I wouldn’t touch it. I’ve seen too many resurfacing projects by others fail.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

EveryDay said:


> Hi everybody, new member here.
> Being in painting business for dozen of years. Following and immensely enjoying Paint Talk for few years.
> Decided to join and voice an opinion that Aqua Lock is not a superior adhesion primer, regardless of what the label promotion on it says.
> It's a mediocre primer.
> ...



ABSOLUTELY NOT CORRECT!!! I have primed with the product for over 30 years! It was my go to in most cases and if anything, I found great care was required to NEVER get a drop where it will require removal because it does stick! I have no idea where or how you might have used it but you must have made some kind of error on the application.


----------



## EveryDay (Mar 23, 2019)

jennifertemple said:


> ABSOLUTELY NOT CORRECT!!! I have primed with the product for over 30 years! It was my go to in most cases and if anything, I found great care was required to NEVER get a drop where it will require removal because it does stick!, I have no idea where or how you might have used it but you must have made some kind of error on the application.


Hmmm, funny response.
What 30 years of using Aqua Lock has to do with the fact that it doesn't adhere to every type of drywall mud.
Because it was your "go to" primer that doesn't mean that is "superior adhesion primer". Plainly it's not.
Did you ever tested on dust control mud? I'm sure you didn't otherwise you would know that by now.
Do the adhesion test after Aqua Lock primer was drying for 24 hours over dust control mud and find out for yourself that Aqua Lock is not as you call it "superior adhesion primer".
Please before you accuse others of "some kind of error on the application." do the adhesion test.
Thank you.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Let's not turn this into a 'dust up'. Keep it friendly kids.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

@EveryDay you said "What 30 years of using Aqua Lock has to do with the fact that it doesn't adhere to every type of drywall mud." I love the whole Inslx line. It always matters that one use the correct primer for the job at hand. If I were doing raw, unsealed mud or plaster I would use their prime lock plus or an oil primer, on fresh wood I'd use seal lock. My "funny response" was your assertion that it was a lousy primer. I was saying as a general purpose primer it was the best I ever used. I prefer it to the 123 and a lot of others. Inslx does make primers for all situations and conditions. (Still, I never had any issue with using AquaLock over my mudded patches.) Also, when I do seal fresh drywall or plaster, I go back with a good general purpose primer before painting. Finally, I never use "dust control mud" so I have no idea how that stuff works. I just use the same materials that have always worked for me. Your post does give me one more reason to stay away from dust control product.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

EveryDay said:


> Hmmm, funny response.
> What 30 years of using Aqua Lock has to do with the fact that it doesn't adhere to every type of drywall mud.
> Because it was your "go to" primer that doesn't mean that is "superior adhesion primer". Plainly it's not.
> Did you ever tested on dust control mud? I'm sure you didn't otherwise you would know that by now.
> ...


Umm. Im still wondering why your calling it a superior bonding primer..Nobody said that it was.. And who said anything about using it over dust control..?? I think your getting off topic of the OP...

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Umm. Im still wondering why your calling it a superior bonding primer..Nobody said that it was.. And who said anything about using it over dust control..?? I think your getting off topic of the OP...
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk



Jennifer suggested it was. I've never used it, but I trust her judgement. It's part of the inslx lineup produced by Ben Moore so I'm sure it's a decent all purpose primer which are used by professional painters all the time. Any suggestion that all purpose primers are only good for the diy crowd is just looking for an argument.


Getting back to the OP... It wouldn't hurt to prime, probably not necessary but if it makes you feel better go for it.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Umm. Im still wondering why your calling it a superior bonding primer..Nobody said that it was.. And who said anything about using it over dust control..?? I think your getting off topic of the OP...
> Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


 I never said "a superior bonding primer", I said superior adhesion. There is a difference. Stix Waterborne Bonding Primer would be the Insl-X label for "Bonding Primer". Are we OK, here, now? I never meant to offend you and it would seem we are simply having a misunderstanding on terminology. 

Don't Bogart that Peace Pipe, my friend....:sad:


----------



## EveryDay (Mar 23, 2019)

jennifertemple said:


> @EveryDay you said "What 30 years of using Aqua Lock has to do with the fact that it doesn't adhere to every type of drywall mud." I love the whole Inslx line. It always matters that one use the correct primer for the job at hand. If I were doing raw, unsealed mud or plaster I would use their prime lock plus or an oil primer, on fresh wood I'd use seal lock. My "funny response" was your assertion that it was a lousy primer. I was saying as a general purpose primer it was the best I ever used. I prefer it to the 123 and a lot of others. Inslx does make primers for all situations and conditions. (Still, I never had any issue with using AquaLock over my mudded patches.) Also, when I do seal fresh drywall or plaster, I go back with a good general purpose primer before painting. Finally, I never use "dust control mud" so I have no idea how that stuff works. I just use the same materials that have always worked for me. *Your post does give me one more reason to stay away from dust control product.*


Hmmm, funny statement. 
I on the other hand love to try new products and learn their properties, discover their advantages, etc. 
I'm shocked that in 30 years you never tried dust control mud.
It's a game changer in many situations. But only those with open minds and brave hearts will dare to try it.


----------



## EveryDay (Mar 23, 2019)

*"Your post does give me one more reason to stay away from dust control product."*

Hmmm, funny statement. 
I on the other hand love to try new products and learn their properties, discover their advantages, etc. 
I'm shocked that in 30 years you never tried dust control mud.
It's a game changer in many situations. But only those with open minds and brave hearts will dare to try it 
Try it, you might like it ..or even love it. Learn new tricks.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

EveryDay said:


> *"Your post does give me ONE MORE reason to stay away from dust control product."*
> 
> Hmmm, funny statement.
> I on the other hand love to try new products and learn their properties, discover their advantages, etc.
> ...


Oh, no, I tried dust control mud and hated it! To each his own. We all have our favorites. I only try new product on my own house. There are some things that have proved reliable and sure wins over the years and on a paid contract I never gamble.

All my statements seem "funny" to you. I'm OK with that. Get back to me in 30 years if you still feel that way!

I hate to tell you, there is nothing wrong about "Old School" thinking. I have learned more than a few things here and I have tried my fair share of new product but at the end of the day I do what I know works for me. I am sure it has saved me a lot of heart ache. 43 years experience does count for something and 36 of those years were as an independent. I am still earning and learning from my peers!

I must tell you, you seem bent on a dust up. I have made my apologies and end it at that. Let us let it go, PLEASE! These boards tend to be peaceful and respectful, let us keep it that way.


----------



## EveryDay (Mar 23, 2019)

#15 *"Finally, I never use "dust control mud" so I have no idea how that stuff works."*

#20 *"Oh, no, I tried dust control mud and hated it! To each his own."*

Seems to me that one of your statements is false.
Care to elaborate?


----------



## EveryDay (Mar 23, 2019)

*"I hate to tell you, there is nothing wrong about "Old School" thinking."*

Hmmmm,funny thinking.
Considering that apparently paint roller was invented by eh-ay polite Canadian I bet you that there were not only verbal but also bloody fist fights between Old School timers who were using 
big 12"-14" brushes to paint walls and the new open minded brave hearts progressive crowd using much more efficient faster production paint rollers that we are all using today.
Wonder how many painters lost their teeth, lol, protecting their old ways of doing things painting walls with 12"-14" brushes.  

Google:*Paint Roller - History of Paint Roller.*

The invention of the paint roller occurred in 1940. Norman Breakey, a Canadian citizen, developed and built the first paint roller to assist in the hard work of painting. 
This design consisted of a cylindrical core with a fabric cover that could soak up and distribute paint when rolled over a blank surface.


----------



## EveryDay (Mar 23, 2019)

*P.S.
jennifertemple* honey,
Just to be clear, I never suggested that you should loose your teeth because you never tried Dust Control mud  hahaha
I'm willing to pay for a bucket of Dust Control mud to be shipped to you so you can experience it's phenomenal Modern Age properties 
on par with the fantastic performance of paint rollers invented by ehCanadian and the slice bread technology that I'm sure that by now you do have in Canada. 
LEARN LEARN LEARN. eh 

In Time: "You learn that you really can endure...That you really are strong, And you really do have worth, And you learn and learn and learn..."

* "43 years experience does count for something and 36 of those years were as an independent. I am still earning and learning from my peers!"*
Wow,jenni, those are very impressive digits. Much respect. BTW, how many years ago did you switched from 12"-14" brushes to ehCanadian invented paint rollers.
Was that a smooth transition for you?
I remember switching from regular green lid drywall mud to a Dust Control mud and my shrink told me to stop whining. 
I looked at him funny, and the next thing you know is he doubled my Prozac prescription. 
Was the same or similar for you, Jenni? 
On my next visit my shrink told me that the word "Control" in "Dust Control" is what set me off.
Who knew that I was so sensitive to some random words. We have so much in common, Jenni. 

*"I am still earning and learning from my peers!"*
Jenni, I'm so glad to contribute to your ongoing education.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

EveryDay said:


> *P.S.
> jennifertemple* honey,
> Just to be clear, I never suggested that you should loose your teeth because you never tried Dust Control mud  hahaha
> I'm willing to pay for a bucket of Dust Control mud to be shipped to you so you can experience it's phenomenal Modern Age properties
> ...


Umm. Are you on this forum to contribute or just mock? I've seen No value in any of your statements..

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

This thread has gone beyond the point of being useful in any way to the original poster. Our new member should consider posting an introduction thread, because if this is how you're introducing yourself to members of this forum it's not gonna turn out well. Please review the forum rules which can be found under the 'quick links' tab.


----------

